# BestBullySticks Order Arrived!



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't ordered Roxy anything from Best Bully Sticks in a while, but she totally deserves it! So, I finally got around to ordering a few things. I love the things they offer on their site. I feel comfortable giving her many of their items, and she always LOVES them. This time we got a few bully sticks, duck feet, tripe, and Dogitos!

Roxy has been enjoying her duck foot for well over an hour now! It did make me a tad nervous with the toenails, but she did well. The only thing I don't like about the duck feet is that they get pretty gooey and gummy after chewing on them for a bit. Even though it was super gross, I cut that part off when it got really slimy. 

I know many have said that tripe does not smell good, but GEEEEEE - it is DISGUSTING. I could smell something as soon as I opened the box, and I knew it was the tripe. I can still smell it in the bag, inside the box, across the room! I got the smaller sized bag and I can't believe how many pieces are in there! They are big too! I did not give one to Roxy yet, but did give a piece to my Lab. She devoured in quickly. It was just a quick treat for her, rather than a chew. I imagine it will take Roxy much longer. :coolwink:


These are mostly just pictures of Roxy enjoying her duck foot!



MMMMM - SO GOOD.


Still going strong!


This one's only pretty because I posted it to my Instagram.


Here is the bag of tripe!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I order from bestbullsticks too and LOVE them!  ....well, my dog does Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's such a beautiful girl! Looks like she's loving her chewies!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

What a lucky girl you have. Looks like she is loving them.


----------

